# Newly qualified CELTA tutor looking for work in Spain



## MaryCostello (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I live in Manchester, UK. I recently passed the four week CELTA course. I am looking for work in Spain. I lived in Barcelona for 1.5 years in 2005-2007, and speak Spanish, although I didn't teach English at the time. Alot of jobs already want experience, or alot of the recruitment agencies want people to already be based in Spain, so readily available for interview.
I know that now is not the best time to look, due to the academic year starting in September. Does anybody think it's a good idea to maybe just go to Madrid, and contact as many recruitment agencies as possible when there? I think this is a bit risky, especially as I would be going on my own. I do have the advantages of speaking Spanish, living in Spain before, knowing how things work. I already have the NIE etc, and Spanish bank account, but still think its a bit risky.
Don't know whether it's better to just go anywhere, rather than holding out for Spain, but really want to keep up with my Spanish speaking.
Part of me is thinking it was it a waste of time doing this CELTA course, as there is little work in the UK, and I'm in my 30's, so not as carefree and willing to take chances as I was in my 20s.
Oh forgot to say, I have actually been offered an interview for Berlitz in Spain, but they are taking their time getting back to me about whether they can do the interview via skype. Anybody got any info about working for Berlitz?
Any advice would be useful, thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaryCostello said:


> Hi all,
> I live in Manchester, UK. I recently passed the four week CELTA course. I am looking for work in Spain. I lived in Barcelona for 1.5 years in 2005-2007, and speak Spanish, although I didn't teach English at the time. Alot of jobs already want experience, or alot of the recruitment agencies want people to already be based in Spain, so readily available for interview.
> I know that now is not the best time to look, due to the academic year starting in September. Does anybody think it's a good idea to maybe just go to Madrid, and contact as many recruitment agencies as possible when there? I think this is a bit risky, especially as I would be going on my own. I do have the advantages of speaking Spanish, living in Spain before, knowing how things work. I already have the NIE etc, and Spanish bank account, but still think its a bit risky.
> Don't know whether it's better to just go anywhere, rather than holding out for Spain, but really want to keep up with my Spanish speaking.
> ...


Hi Mary,
I don't think it's a waste of time to have done the course, but times are hard as they say. That said, I think you probably could pick up something ,but how much and under what conditions I don't know. Something to think about is working with kids during the holidays, possibly for Easter and almost definitely for the summer. The biggest negative you've got is not having experience as I'm sure you know, but the fact that you've lived here before and speak some Spanish are positives.
I don't think Berlitz is the greatest place to work and I think you have to teach using their method which used to be based arounds drills, drills and more drills, but that might have changed. But at least it would be a way of getting here and getting some experience and in the summer or September you'd be in place to look for something else.
You could try emailing a load of places and say that you want to set up some interviews for next week when you'll be in Madrid. Or apply for jobs from the UK.
I have seen some summer jobs advertised already. Try tefl.com, Inmadrid and info jobs.
Also look at this thread which has a lot of advice and opinions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## MaryCostello (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll keep trying. I think the main thing is not to get disheartened. I'll check out those sites. Thanks again


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaryCostello said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll keep trying. I think the main thing is not to get disheartened. I'll check out those sites. Thanks again


No, don't get disheartened ¡Por Dios!
In some ways the crisis does English teaching a favour 'cos everyone's desperately trying to get a qualification in English. Cambridge are having a big push on their exams and I'm actually going to renew my examining title or whatever you call it over the next couple of weeks to examine for KET and PET.
If you get a full time job now, you'll be lucky, but you never know. What you'll most likely get is a couple of classes here and a couple there, but it would only be for a few months. Get as much sorted out from the UK as you can before coming out. Be prepared to be pushed around and have a crazy timetable, and not get too much money, but I really believe that even "bad" experience is "good"


----------



## MaryCostello (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the motivation boost. I've actually just seen a job here in the UK, only 15 hours, but nothing to lose applying.
Good luck renewing your examination title. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BTW. I should point out that the only reason I'm really encouraging this person is because she is qualified and she's coming to Madrid.
If it was the south of Spain I'd think twice about it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaryCostello said:


> Thanks for the motivation boost. I've actually just seen a job here in the UK, only 15 hours, but nothing to lose applying.
> Good luck renewing your examination title. Thanks again for the info.


Got it!


----------



## MaryCostello (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done, that's brill! Should improve your job prospects long term!


----------

